# Quiky soda



## treasurekidd (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not usually one for ACLs, but I grabbed this one for a buck at the flea market this morning. It's dated 1955, and it's from Quiky Division of Cott Beverages, New Haven, CT. Did I do good? Thanks in advance!


----------



## T D (Jun 28, 2009)

any acl for a buck is great![]  Pretty common, I've always liked them for the shape and design of the bottle.  Hard to find one without casewear on the "hump".


----------



## sweetrelease (Jun 28, 2009)

very nice for a buck, man i need to go to your flea markets . nice ~matt


----------

